# $80 Video Card (Slightly Flexible)



## Kantastic

Looking for a capable video card for _around_ $80. No make/model set in mind so surprise me. Only requirement is that it must have dual-link DVI to drive one of those Korean monitors.

Edit: To clarify, when I said I had no make or model in mind, I really meant that I didn't have any specific brand in mind, but I'm looking for something at least as powerful as a 6770. No Fermi please, too much of a power hog. Also nothing too old (not in terms of age, in terms of generation), so something released after 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## estabya

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150580

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127612

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121469


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150580
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127612
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121469


Thanks, but I need something more powerful (6770-7770 range) for my budget, which is why I'm opting for used. I'll also splurge on a 6870 if offered one since I've seen a couple sell for sub-$100, which is just within my budget.


----------



## Quesoblanco

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150630

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130690

Or look at the OCN used deals. Probably could get a 6870 or 6850.


----------



## Dankal

My 460 768mb will do the job very nicely and is as powerful as the 7770


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150630
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130690
> Or look at the OCN used deals. Probably could get a 6870 or 6850.


Aiming for a 6870 for under $100, but I would really prefer to stay at or under $80 (7770!). I remember an appraisal thread (by a member named Al Capone or something) who couldn't move a mint/month-old Sapphire 6870 for a long time at $115 and eventually sold it for $110. It was appraised initially for like $150, but people doing appraisals =/= people in the market for a card. Don't know why current listings for 6870s still average $120 a pop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dankal*
> 
> My 460 768mb will do the job very nicely and is as powerful as the 7770


Uses about twice the power though, which would render the cost-savings nature of this thread moot since I (or my father) pays for the electricity.


----------



## tyuo9980

I have a BFG GTX285 2GB for sale.

You might have to reapply thermal paste tho and it gets pretty hot with the stock cooling. mid 40's idle.


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*
> 
> I have a BFG GTX285 2GB for sale.
> You might have to reapply thermal paste tho and it gets pretty hot with the stock cooling. mid 40's idle.


Sorry, a GTX 285 is too old and too hot by nature. Not sure how much worse it has gotten with age and use, but it's still not a candidate for my purpose. Sorry!


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kantastic*
> 
> Aiming for a 6870 for under $100, but I would really prefer to stay at or under $80 (7770!). I remember an appraisal thread (by a member named Al Capone or something) who couldn't move a mint/month-old Sapphire 6870 for a long time at $115 and eventually sold it for $110. It was appraised initially for like $150, but people doing appraisals =/= people in the market for a card. Don't know why current listings for 6870s still average $120 a pop.
> Uses about twice the power though, which would render the cost-savings nature of this thread moot since I (or my father) pays for the electricity.


You might as well say your looking for a R7770. Any other card, a gtx460, a R6850, a R6770 is going to use roughly the same power. 130-150watts while the R7770 uses about 90watts. The major difference between a R7770, and the other cards, is you probably wont find any people willing to part with them for $80. While you can get a gtx460 all day long for $75. What you save in price you'll spend powering it, that's just how it goes.


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> You might as well say your looking for a R7770. Any other card, a gtx460, a R6850, a R6770 is going to use roughly the same power. 130-150watts while the R7770 uses about 90watts. The major difference between a R7770, and the other cards, is you probably wont find any people willing to part with them for $80. While you can get a gtx460 all day long for $75. What you save in price you'll spend powering it, that's just how it goes.


I'm obviously aiming for a 6770 (which like the 7770 has some amazing idle power draw, which is imperative to me since I never turn my computer off) or a 7770, but would settle for a lower-end Nvidia 5-series card or splurge for a 6850 or 6870. I'm just not going to buy a card that performs the same as another using half the power. I don't care if the GTX 460 is $75 shipped or $30 shipped, I'm not interested. Sure a 6850 or 6870 uses more power, but it offers proportionately more performance. Of course my philosophy doesn't apply to everyone since not everyone pays for their own power, so those cards definitely have an appeal, just not with me.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

7770 is the best you're going to do and never seen one under $90.


----------



## estabya

Found a refurb 6770 for $108. Idk if that's too much out of your budget or maybe you would pay a little more for the 90 day warrantee.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2327732&CatId=28

Here is another 6770 that is priced at $95+$6 shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005C31FJU/ref=sr_1_25_olp?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1344833229&sr=1-25&keywords=6770&condition=used

This page has some used ones ranging from $75-$106

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005U4332S/ref=sr_1_36_olp?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1344833229&sr=1-36&keywords=6770&condition=used


----------



## Penryn

Cleaned it up. Unless you have offers for the OP or suggestions on where he can find what he is looking for it's probably best you don't post in this thread.


----------



## Kantastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Cleaned it up. Unless you have offers for the OP or suggestions on where he can find what he is looking for it's probably best you don't post in this thread.


Thanks, you didn't have to but thanks.

I picked up a GTX 550 Ti with almost 3 years on the warranty for $70 shipped.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kantastic*
> 
> Thanks, you didn't have to but thanks.
> I picked up a GTX 550 Ti with almost 3 years on the warranty for $70 shipped.


Wow you did good. That is a great deal!


----------

